# Kansas City...here we come!!



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 30, 2007)

After much legwork and phone calls, I finally received approval for the Franklin Proclamation officially making it a State Championship and got our invitation today for the American Royal and a draw for the Jack.  Royal is very expensive for the open.  20x50 space is $350 and it's extra for everything including toilets.  Myself, Bruce, and Woodman will be headed to Kansas City.  If anyone else wants to join us and hang, we have 8 other team spaces available.  Let me know.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 30, 2007)

All the best to you!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 30, 2007)

[smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]  [smilie=new_silly.gif]  :cheers  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=pope.gif]  [smilie=sleep.gif]  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 30, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow Kevin.  That is great news.  You guys deserve it.  That is a dream come true my friend.  Good luck.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that it worked out for you Bubba you deserved it.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck fella's :cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 31, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 31, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sweet!



Cap,

You ought to come with us, Missouri State Police have a reciprocal agreement with South Carolina, they can monitor your ankle tether also, so you would be free to leave the greater Myrtle Beach metropolitan area for a few days.


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 31, 2007)

I am a little confused...did you get the state championship approval after the contest?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 31, 2007)

They never sent it to KCBS.


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 31, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> They never sent it to KCBS.



ahhh...

good luck..


----------

